#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  International Steam Tables

## Han Ah kwang

Properties of Water and Steam based on the Industrial Formulation 
2008 | 392 pages | PDF | 7,5 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Steam tables for practical industrial use are presented which have been calculated using the international standard for the thermodynamic properties of water and steam, the IAPWS-IF97 formulation, and the international standards for transport and other properties. In addition, the complete set of equations of IAPWS-IF97 is presented including all supplementary backward equations adopted by IAPWS between 2001 and 2005 for fast calculations of heat cycles, boilers, and steam turbines.See More: International Steam Tables

----------


## Thaksen79

Dear Member,

The link is disfunctional. Could you please re-upload

----------


## Tun58

Please reupload

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Hassan_engr39

Hello ,

Can any one upload it on media fire......plzz

----------

